# Changes to Spanish traffic laws.



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repeat - but BE AWARE that there was a change to the traffic laws on 10th Dec 2009. http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/prensa_campanas/notas_prensa/NotasDePrensa0022.pdf . 

Still trying to find an abbreviated version and if poss' in English. Be aware that the fines/points applied to offences have changed. Things that before meant points now do not a visa versa - some the fine has increased.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat - but BE AWARE that there was a change to the traffic laws on 10th Dec 2009. http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/prensa_campanas/notas_prensa/NotasDePrensa0022.pdf .
> 
> Still trying to find an abbreviated version and if poss' in English. Be aware that the fines/points applied to offences have changed. Things that before meant points now do not a visa versa - some the fine has increased.


Don't think the link works Chris, could you try again?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Best bit is now you have to be doing 150km/hr on the autovia to get a fine of 100e, reduced by 30% for payment within the prescribed period and no points!Wouldn't happen in the UK would it ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard the new rules are full of very strange penalties that dont make any sense. I heard it on the radio a while ago and cant remember any of them, but I do remember the newsreader was quite amazed at the thinking behind them

Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

News from Spain: New driving laws in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rofa said:


> News from Spain: New driving laws in Spain



So how does that work with a UK licence where you gain points for "being naughty" ?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you aware of the date of this article?
Monday, October 25, 2004
New driving laws in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> Are you aware of the date of this article?
> Monday, October 25, 2004
> New driving laws in Spain



Well spotted!! I didnt notice it


Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> So how does that work with a UK licence where you gain points for "being naughty" ?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


My understanding is that the Spanish police will register your UK driving licence on your first conviction and then apply their rules. But ir's hearsay - and although i am fairly friendly with one or two of the Policia Local here they don't really know the answer of course.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rofa said:


> News from Spain: New driving laws in Spain


That's 2004, they've reviewed them and altered them in sept/oct 2009.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> That's 2004, they've reviewed them and altered them in sept/oct 2009.


OOPS sorry - I've seen them somewhere in English - will have another look.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rofa said:


> OOPS sorry - I've seen them somewhere in English - will have another look.


They actually brought the "driver friendly "parts in on 25 nov. 2009 and the rest come in about may this year.

Jo, one of the strange ones is you used to get 6 points taken away for driving an illegal vehicle on the autovias,now they have done away with it??


----------

